# Screen Flickers when playing Pogo Games



## Phonetec226 (Aug 23, 2010)

I just downloaded and installed Google Chrome which was recommended to me by the Support staff of Pogo. Ever since I have installed it on both my Wife's and my computers, when we play any game on Pogo the screen flickers constantly. I'm using Win XP Pro update 3, I've checked to make sure that all my drivers are up to date. And it still flickers. Any or all help in this matter would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks
Phonetec226


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Phonetec and welcome to TSF.

May I ask why you changed browsers? Was the previous browser not working or did the screen flicker?

Also, what was your previous browser.


----------



## Phonetec226 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi elvenleader3,

I was having problems with Firefox when playing Pogo games after an update. That is when I contacted Pogo Technical support and they informed me that Firefox was corrupt. They suggested That I download and install Google Chrome which was designed for playing Pogo Games. But ever since I have installed Google chrome , my wifes and my computer screens flicker when playing any pogo games.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

I suggest you try the Browser named Opera (can be found here).

It should work fine and it is a very good browser with only a few incompatibilities (with IE only sites but same with FF and GC). I myself use Opera 

Hope this helps,
Redeye


----------

